# شرح خرسانة للمهندس / ياسر الليثى لمن يريد فهم الخرسانة



## bomayar (11 أغسطس 2009)

أدخل على الرابط التالى :


http://www.yasserelleathy.com/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=folder&Itemid=22


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
المهندس ياسر كنا بنتعلم من الورق بتاعه طول فتره الكليه
جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## baraka2003 (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الكورس الجميل وفي انتظار باقي الكورس الشيق


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت لو عندك كورس الخزانات للمهندس ياسر ان ترفعه لنا
ومشكور مره اخري


----------



## ورد النيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والمهندس ياسر ونتمنى المزيد .


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموقع المفيد بما يحوي من ملفات جميله ... والشكر موصول الى المهندس ياسر الليثي وبارك الله به ............



مع تحياتي


----------



## سارية عثمان (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي دسوقي علي مجهودك ،ولكن الرابط لا يعمل معي.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وكذلك صاحب هذه المحاضرات ... فعلا محاضرات قيمة ورائعة


----------



## محمد عصام1989 (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا...وجزاك الله خيرا..
موضوع رائع حقا


----------



## momoegph (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (30 أغسطس 2009)

_ألف شكر
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## خالد2006 (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ام اسامة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هاله النجار (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وكلنا بنتعلم من المهندس ياسر الليثى
جزاه الله خيراا


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الكورس الجميل وفي انتظار باقي الكورس الشيق ويكون باقى الكرس فيديو *​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ bomayar على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ bomayar على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## محمد عبدالناصر1 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود .


----------



## محمد المدار (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك به


----------



## samsom43 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

teslam ya prince 
maghood ra2e3


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور
علي الكورسات وفي الانتضار الجديد يامهندس


----------



## ahmed mourad (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على تعاونكم وربنا يجزيكم الخير


----------



## مهندس تحت الإنشاء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً .. 

موضوع ممتاز جدا .. 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudelshamy78 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## step6 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموقع ما بيفتحش الايام دي هل في مشكلة ولا ايه


----------



## hamadamedo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك وللمهندس ياسر الليثى الذى يفيدنا بعلمة على اكمل وجة ومايرضى الله


----------



## ناصر الزعيم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فى عملك وجعل ثوابه الفردوس الاعلى :12:


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## youssefayay (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع مش بيفتح 
برجاء من يعرف حل المساعده


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Mastermind_00 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك لكم جميعا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد شراء جهاز توتال استيشن مستعمل


----------



## challenger1 (24 فبراير 2010)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس ياسر*


----------



## hasky2000 (13 يوليو 2010)

ايه الرائد العبقرى تستحق التحية والأجلال والتقدير من كل مهندس مدنى استفاد من هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## body55 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.........................................


----------



## رضا ثروت (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأعانك على تقديم المزيد


----------



## يونس الدايمي (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس


----------



## عصام الوايلي (28 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك 
الف الف شكر


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م توني (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقكك ياارب


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
اخوكم طالب بالفرقة الثالثة مدني جامعة الزقازيق
بجد المهندس ياسر ربنا يبارك فيه بجد


----------



## احمدعلاء (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع واسلوب ممتاز والله للمهندس ياسر بس يا خسارة كان نفسى الاقى خزانات


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح تفصيلي ورائع
اشكر جهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## hawkar1 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## العربي ناصر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## وليد الثرواني (11 أكتوبر 2010)

_بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وبالاستاذ ياسر الليثي_


----------



## ابو العطا (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo_86 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وليد الثرواني (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## Pro.Eng (25 يونيو 2011)

الخرســــانه حلوة بس نفهمها ..

الحمد لله الذي وفقنا أن نتعلمها عند أ.ابراهيم عرمان ملك الخرسانه


----------



## خالد كمال احمد (27 يونيو 2011)

*شكرررررررا*

بجد المهندس ياسر ليه فضل كبير بعد ربنا علي طلبة هندسة عين شمس بالورق المميز بتاعه...تحيه للمهندس ياسر


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد56 (3 يناير 2013)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ... لك وللمؤلف القدير.


----------



## benjabor (11 يناير 2013)

Thanks very very very much???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

